# Vorsicht bei Anrufen von findemeinefirma.de



## duffy_0815 (18 August 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte hier vor den Praktiken von findemeinefirma.de (ehemals findemeineseite.de) warnen. Ursprünglich erhielten Betreiber von privaten Homepages, nun die Betreiber von gewerblichen Homepages, meistens Kleingewerbetreibende, einen Anruf, in denen versucht wird, ihnen weißzumachen, sie wären vor einiger Zeit einen telefonischen Vertrag mit findemeinefirma.de eingegangen und jetzt nach Ablauf der kostenfreien Nutzungszeit wären Zahlungen fällig.

Glaubt kein Wort, auch wenn Sie euch erzählen, Sie hätten in der kostenfreine Nutzungsphase Euer Google Ranking verbessert oder würden eng mit Google Adwords zusammenarbeiten. Alles erfunden, um euch dann aus Kulanz gegen eine reduzierte Summe aus dem (angeblichen) Vertrag aussteigen zu lassen.

Details zum Geschäftsgebahren findet ihr unter:
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/adwords/thread?tid=6f4dc55747d47315&hl=de

Gruß, duffy_0815


----------



## the_smurf (18 August 2011)

wow, das ist ja ein starkes stück  haben sich denn inzwischen schon ein paar geschädigte zusammengefunden, um gemeinsam gegen diese betrüger vorzugehen? es kann ja wohl nicht angehen, dass die so weitermachen können...

gruß, smurf


----------



## manu3033 (21 August 2011)

Guten Tag,
ja, es gibt anscheinend jede Menge Geschädigte.
Man bekommt einen Anruf mit der Frage, ob man denn zufrieden mit den Leistungen der Firma findemeineseite.de sei. Überrumpelten Zuhörern wird dann erklärt, dass man in einem vorherigen Telefonat zugestimmt hätte, 100 Tage kostenlos die Leistungen dieser Firma in Anspruch zu nehmen. Sollte in dieser Zeit keine schriftliche Kündigung erfolgen, trete ein Zweijahresvertrag in Kraft und diese Rechnung würden sie nun gerne schicken. Kostenpunkt: 2.400,-- Euro!!!!
Nun, da möchte ich denjenigen sehen, der da cool bleibt. Also diskutiert man mit dem Mitarbeiter, der schlägt eine "Lösung" vor, die nach vermeintlicher Rücksprache mit dem Chef so aussieht:
eine ausserordentliche Kündigung wird akzeptiert, kostet leider nur immer noch 600,-- Euro!!.
Das Ganze wird angeblich Aufgezeichnet, auch soll irgendwann ein DIN-A4 Umschlag mit AGB´s und Preisen per Post gekommen sein, ich habe leider nie irgendetwas schriftliches in die Hände bekommen.
Die Rechnung über 720,-- Euro kam am Samstag per Post.
Nächste Woche werde ich zum Anwalt und zur Polizei gehen. Im Google-Forum finden sich viele Berichte dieser Art, interessanterweise sind die Summen um die es geht unterschiedlich. Wie suspekt ist das denn???


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2011)

manu3033 schrieb:


> Wie suspekt ist das denn???


Es ist Abzocke in Reinform! Die Polizei wird dir nicht helfen können aber der Anwalt. Für die Strafverfolgungsbehörden geht es immer nur um strafbare Handlungen, die auch nachweisbar sind. Da es hier aber um Angebot und dessen Annahme geht, bewegst du dich mit dem Forderungssteller im Zivilrecht und dafür wäre dann ein Anwalt da.


----------



## Hippo (21 August 2011)

Hallo Reducal, meinst nicht daß da zumindest Trickbetrug noch in Frage käme?


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Trickbetrug


Trickreich ist zwar die Masche aber ob das auch ein Betrug ist, wäre zu prüfen. Bei der ganzen Prüferei reicht es dann zumeist nicht zu einer zur Verurteilung notwendigen Verfahrenssicherheit, da die Anwälte der Geschäftetreiber eigentlich immer eine eigene Version zu Gunsten ihres Mandanten parat haben. Solche Versionen hebeln dann die notwendigen Tatbestandsmerkmale aus, so dass unter Strich in den meisten Fällen die Einstellung des Verfahrens erwartet werden kann. Wirklich Gewissheit, ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht oder nicht, schafft nur ein ziviles Verfahren. Dabei ist es immer wieder schwierig den Geschädigten zu vermitteln, dass die Klärung der Rechtmäßigkeit einer Forderung eben nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden ist.


----------



## Hippo (21 August 2011)

Sagen wir mal so, ich würde es mit der Schilderung von Manu zumindest für nicht ganz aussichtslos halten. Wobei Deine Argumentationskette auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist (grad bei deutschen Richtern)


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2011)

duffy_0815 schrieb:


> findemeinefirma.de (ehemals findemeineseite.de)


Die Gschäftletreiber (im Volksmund auch Wegelagerer) sind einfallsreich. Aktuell beschäftigt mich z. B. folgendes unverlangt empfangenes "Angebot" der Düsseldorfer GWE-Wirtschaftsinformations GmbH für gewerbeauskunft-zentrale.de. Das Schreiben kam mit der Briefpost und ist letztlich (in meinem Fall) nur Werbung, für die Papiertone. Eine Zahlungsverpflichtung entsteht allenfalls nur dann, wenn man das Schreiben ausgefüllt zurück sendet. Die AGB des Anbieters sind übrigens auf der Rückseite des Schreibens.


----------



## Hippo (21 August 2011)

https://antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?23783-Gewerbeeintrag-Zentrale&highlight=gewerbeauskunft

Klingt als wenn die verwandt wären ...


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2011)

Hollari! Bei Antispam ist das Problem schon seit über zwei Jahren Thema. Nur das Layout der "Angebote" hat sich unwesentlich geändert: https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=977&d=1242398895. Wenn man aber sieht, wie in dieser Zeit Anwälte rumalbern und sogar eine GenStA sich anscheinend einbringt, braucht man zu einer strafbare Handlung der Handlungsführer gar keine Gedanken mehr zu verschwenden.

Aber immerhin: 


			
				Sicher bei antispam-ev schrieb:
			
		

> Habe aber in der Zwischenzeit an die Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf einen genauen Ablauf der ,,Sache'' geschickt. Heute kam ein Antwortschreiben, ich muß mich im Kriminalfachdezernat meiner Stadt zur Zeugenaussage melden.
> 
> Laut dem Kriminaler, geht es um arglistiger Täuschung in Milionenhöhe...


----------



## Frau Holle (24 August 2011)

Hallo,

bei uns war es genau, wie es manu beschreibt. Am 16.08.2011 kam der Anruf. Ich mußte lachen, da ich mir vollkommen sicher sein konnte, niemals einen solchen Auftrag gegeben zu haben. Wir haben lediglich eine Homepage, suchen aber unsere Kunden nicht über das Internet.

Wie gesagt, ich lachte der Dame laut ins Ohr und bat um die Rechnungskopie, um sie unserem Anwalt zur Prüfung vorzulegen. Darauf hin fragte sie, warum ich denn so streitlustig sei. Ich bat sie einen Moment dran zu bleiben, bis ich die Nummer, die sich übertragen hatte notiert habe, aber da legte sie schon auf. Bis heute ist keine Rechnung gekommen und ich habe nichts mehr gehört von der Dame.

Wenn jemand die 0152... Nummer haben möchte. Kann ich sie gerne hier veröffentlichen.

Gruß
Frau Holle


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2011)

Nummern sind Schall und Rauch! Die werden so übertragen, wie der Anrufer es will, also zumeist nichts sagend und oft auch falsch!


----------



## micki (25 Oktober 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Die Gschäftletreiber (im Volksmund auch Wegelagerer) sind einfallsreich. Aktuell beschäftigt mich z. B. folgendes unverlangt empfangenes "Angebot" der Düsseldorfer GWE-Wirtschaftsinformations GmbH für gewerbeauskunft-zentrale.de. Das Schreiben kam mit der Briefpost und ist letztlich (in meinem Fall) nur Werbung, für die Papiertone. Eine Zahlungsverpflichtung entsteht allenfalls nur dann, wenn man das Schreiben ausgefüllt zurück sendet. Die AGB des Anbieters sind übrigens auf der Rückseite des Schreibens.


 
Mich hat heute auch so ein Schreiben von der * “Gewerbeauskunft-Zentrale” * erreicht und zwar nach einem Anruf eines Herrn vor zwei Tagen der sich auf Google und meine Geschäftshomepage wegen Aktualität bezog. Gut, dass er das falsche Familienmitglied am Apparat hatte. Schlecht das das Familienmitglied sich den Namen oder Firma des Anrufers nicht gemerkt hat.

Dieses Schreiben sieht allerdings sehr amtsmäßig aus, auf bestem Finanzamtpapier gedruckt, aber stutzig wurde ich bereits beim Porto von 0,25 € auf dem ebenso "gräulichen" Umschlag 
Klar, wenn man dieses Machwerk liest, weiß man womit man es zu tun hat, aber wenn ich mir die vielen Kleingewerbler vorstelle, die vllt. nicht so der deutschen Sprache mächtig oder sind, dann werden die wohl regen unfreiwilligen Zulauf haben. Zu denen, die evtl. einen gewerblichen Eintrag haben kommen die, die dieses Formular als Aktualisierung ihres bestehenden Eintrags ansehen könnten. Das können auch Vereine sein. Aber es werden genug drauf reinfallen.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Oktober 2012)

Diejenigen, die leider bereits das Fax oder das Formular aus dem Brief unterschrieben zurückgeschickt haben, sollten unbedingt einen Anwalt aufsuchen, um die Forderung abzuwehren. Es ist wichtig, die typischen Laienfehler zu vermeiden:

-Als Gewerbetreibender hat man kein Widerrufsrecht.
-"Kündigen" kann man (wenn man den Vertrag nicht anfechtet, wie es richtig wäre!) nur zum Ende der vorgesehenen Vertragslaufzeit.
-Die Anfechtung wegen Irrtums muss zeitnah erklärt werden. Man bekommt als Gewerbetreibender ein Problem, wenn man damit erst einmal monatelang wartet.

Wenn man als Betroffener zeitnah die Sache einem Anwalt übergibt, stehen jedoch die Chancen äußerst gut, ohne Zahlung aus der Sache herauszukommen. In aller Regel braucht es hierzu lediglich einen Anwaltsbrief, und die Kosten hierfür sind vergleichsweise viel niedriger als die Zahlung der horrenden Vertragsgebühren.

Es kann zwar trotzdem sein, dass man verklagt wird, aber inzwischen hat die GWE besonders in Düsseldorf einige negative Urteile gegen sich.

Eine Sammlung von Urteilen gegen die GWE gibt es hier:
http://www.kostenlose-urteile.de/topten.amtsgericht_duesseldorf.htm



> Amtsgericht Düsseldorf, Urteil vom 01.09.2011
> - 21 C 8123/11 -
> Gewerbeauskunft-Zentrale muss 574,06 EUR Eintragungskosten zurückzahlen und Anwaltskosten erstatten
> Versäumnisurteil gegen GWE Wirtschaftsinformations-GmbH
> ...


 
Dort ist auch von einem einzigen Urteil gegen einen Betroffenen die Rede, aber dort wurden offensichtlich eklatante Fehler bei der Klageabwehr gemacht: Anfechtung zu spät erklärt, mündliches Verfahren entgegen § 495a ZPO nicht beantragt, Anfechtung nicht qualifiziert begründet etc.

In den Fällen, wo eine sachgerechte Klageabwehr erfolgt ist, hat die GWE verloren.

Mehr zu den rechtlichen Hintergründen des Adressbuchschwindels:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Abzo...rn,_Gewerberegistern_und_Adressverzeichnissen
Mit Urteilssammlung.


----------



## bernhard (12 Februar 2014)

http://www.rechtsindex.de/recht-urt...uerhafte-verstoesse-eines-inkassounternehmens


> Verwaltungsgericht Köln, Beschluss vom 10.02.2014 - 1 L 1262/13
> 
> Inkassounternehmen der Gewerbeauskunft-Zentrale.de darf nicht weiter arbeiten
> 
> ...



Volltext der Entscheidung: http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/ovgs/vg_koeln/j2014/1_L_1262_13_Beschluss_20140207.html


----------

